# 65 GTO-head bolts



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I need 2 cylinder head bolts for a '65-389. I'm removing the factory AC bracket until Spring time. So, I need 2 that are shorter to replace the longer AC bolts. Can anyone recommend a good source?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not just leave the bracket on or stack a could washers under the bolts??


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

You could try Ames Performance, they sell the head bolts both in a kit and separately as in below:

N521PA	
1964-77 ORIGINAL STYLE HEAD BOLT 2-3/16" (RE)

4.50
Details	

N521PC	
1964-77 ORIGINAL STYLE HEAD BOLT3", EA. (RE)

4.50
Details	

N521PF	
1964-77 ORIGINAL STYLE HEAD BOLT 3-5/8", EA (RE)

4.50
Details	

N521PH	
1964-77 ORIGINAL STYLE HEAD BOLT 4", EA (RE)

5.00
Details	

N521PK	
1964-77 ORIGINAL STYLE HEAD BOLT W/ STUD 2-3/16", EA (RE)

5.00
Details	

N521PM	
1964-77 ORIGINAL STYLE HEAD BOLT W/ STUD 3-5/8", EA (RE)

5.00
Details	

N521PQ	
1964-77 ORIGINAL STYLE HEAD BOLT W/ STUD 4", EA (RE)


----------

